# What Has Been Your Best Extract Recipe?



## Flynnoftheoutback (23/1/09)

I have been brewing for a few months now with great success (IMHO), much of which is due to the help from a mate that already brews. We have both enjoyed recipes posted on this site, most of which were not listed in the "extract recipe" section but were found from reading various forums and searching for different beer types, etc...

I thought that a thread where brewers could list their "best extract recipe" could help new comers (like me) and give them a leg up to successful brewing from day one? 

The best for us has been Tonys LCBA clone (_thanks Tony_), that recipe is pretty easy to find on the forum, so i have listed a recipe (_or our version of_) Fourstar's JSGA similar/clone (_Thanks Fourstar_)

*Golden Ale*
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 12.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients
1.5 kg Light LME 
1.25 kg LWE (Wheat) 
1.5 kg Amber LME 
250g Caramel/Crystal Malt (Steep) 



15.00 gm Amarillo (60 min) 
10.00 gm Amarillo (15 min) 
10.00 gm Amarillo (10 min) 
10.00 gm Amarillo (0 min)



1 Pkt Safale S-04 

20.00 gm Amarillo (Dry Hopped after 3 days in fermenter) 

Thanks to both brewers mentiond above for sharing their recipes, they have both provided us with countless litres of excellent quality beer, and no doubt for many others :icon_cheers:


----------



## tyoung (23/1/09)

Looks very nice.... 

My best has been my 15 minute Nelson Sauvin Lager:
LDME + Nelson Sauvin, boiled for 15 minutes to your preferred bitterness/ABV. 
Cool then pitch Saflager S23
Dry hop with more Nelson Sauvin.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Bubba Q (23/1/09)

Tony's JSAA extract from here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...14897&st=20


----------



## Muggus (23/1/09)

My Alpha Male Pale Ale

Here in the database

Quite possibly the best 'low alcohol' beer i've ever brewed.


----------



## MarkBastard (23/1/09)

Bubba Q said:


> Tony's JSAA extract from here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...14897&st=20



Seconded (though it's the only extract brew I've done).


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Seconded (though it's the only extract brew I've done).


Sampled Mark's amber at the BABBs meeting last night and very very Squirish, with the Willamette hops and noice colour. When I get my huge hop collection cleaned up I'll definitely try the American hops as I really like LCPA.


----------



## pmolou (23/1/09)

mine has been this so far

*Moloughneys Chai Devil #2 (09)*

1.5L Liquid Malt Extract
1.5L Liquid Wheat Malt Extract
600grams Brown Sugar 


20grams Nelson Sauvin @60 minutes
20grams Saaz @10 minutes
20grams Styrian Goldings @10 minutes
IBU 34


Spice Additions:
1 teaspoons Nutmeg
1 teaspoons Cinnamon
1 teaspoons Cardamom
1 black tea bags
1 chamomile tea


Belgian Strong Ale 1338 


Estimated OG 1.055
Estimated FG 1.012
Estimated ABV 6.5%


----------



## lczaban (24/1/09)

BribieG said:


> Sampled Mark's amber at the BABBs meeting last night and very very Squirish, with the Willamette hops and noice colour.



+1 - the colour on Mark's amber was outstanding, and it packed a better flavor hit than a JSAA that I had on tap at a nearby pub about a week earlier... <_< This will be going on my To-Do list!


----------



## Nick JD (24/1/09)

This one. My girlfriend calls it Caramel Peach Ale.

2kg Morgans Caramalt
1kg LDME
300g Steeped Carapils
20g Nelson Sauvin for 45min
15g Nelson Sauvin for 20min
10g Nelson Sauvin in fermenter
Safale yeast @ 20 degrees 

The Nelson Sauvin has an great peachy taste that compliments the caramel malt well. 

I actually contemplated making a beer spider with some vanilla icecream until I came to my senses. :blink:


----------



## rough60 (24/1/09)

This would be my Fav extract recipe, it must be, it's the only one I remember.  

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.37 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 14.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.50 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 14.3 % 
3.00 kg Coopers Light Extract (15.0 EBC) Extract 85.7 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz [8.20%] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz flowers [8.00%] (30 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
70.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU


----------



## Fourstar (24/1/09)

Hey Flynnoftheoutback,

Great to see you liked the beer! Remember those hop measurements are for a boil in the steeped grain liquor, extract to be added after the boil!

Ive got what i think to be my best extract beer ive ever done below, an American Amber Ale. Was also very nice as my 1st ag, have yet to whip out another. i must do one someday soon.. see recipe below.

Note, add extracts after the boil, boil hop additions in steeped grain liquor only. Chill and top-up with cold water to 23L, ferment @ 18-20 deg. Awesome





Recipe: Bradens Amber Ale
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale


Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 12.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

0.80 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) 
1.50 kg Amber Liquid Extract (6.1 SRM) 
1.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (1.5 SRM) 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.40%] (60 min) 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (20 min) 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.40%] (10 min) 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (Dry Hop 5 days) 

Safale US-56 (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Steep grain Add 12.00 L of water at 70.0 C 20 min 


Cheers!


----------



## dj1984 (24/1/09)

3.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 86.96 % 
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 13.04 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 

this was not a bad drop i had the chinook at 28g and it was a bit harsh at around 50 ibu's so next time i will try this
easy too make for a first time extract


----------



## Brewer_010 (24/1/09)

Brewed this one which had weevils in the grain, hence the name.
Used flowers throughout which tasted awesome but they sucked up heaps of wort
A really nice beer, which I found very similar to LCPA although with more body

Critter Ale
Brew Type: Extract Date: 23/02/2008 
Style: American Pale Ale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 23.28 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 

Ingredients 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Morgans Extra Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 89.6 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Color: 17.2 EBC (7.9-21.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 36.0 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.5-5.7 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % 
Actual Calories: 422 cal/l


----------



## Flynnoftheoutback (27/1/09)

Thanks to everyone that has posted their recipes here, i hope that you/we have helped some new brewers find a few quality recipes to get them started! I will certainly be trying each one posted! 

And thanks for the additioonal tips Fourstar, really love the beer.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------

